# LBL Hunt



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Me and a buddy went to an annual LBL (Land Between the Lakes) hunt. Guys from several forums meet up just to put a face with the handle, and get to hunt and spin yarns with folks we've been talking to. There were 30+ folks that showed up and I'd guess 14 or so coyotes taken. It's not a contest or anything.. just friends getting together and having fun.










A cell phone pic at night...










I was fortunate enough to call in and connect at about 40 yards on a small female (30 lbs?). I was using one of the open reed calls that I make.










On the way out we saw a few from "The Trace".










With the new "smart phone" I got a little distracted and thought I'd record one of my calling sequences on one of my open reed calls. If anyone would like to you're welcome to down load and put it on your e-call. Click Here


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice get together, seems about all had a crack at em--if they were in 2 man groups. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun buddy, well done!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like nothing but fun !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A great time had by all, thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you all had a good time Brad !


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

It was a blast! Good to just get away from work...







didn't even have to get one to have fun! lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you ! Getting out with a bunch of people is a good time for sure, I always learn something new (even if it's that someone is a knucklehead)


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

That sounds like a great time. Glad y'all enjoyed it!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Quite the shindig. Kudos.


----------

